# Where do you prefer to live?



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

I would really like to live outside Paris, London or Poznan.
But my dream has always been Wroclaw, and i still want to live there.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

hmmm i rather choose countryside or city's like L.A , San Francisco ,NewYork...


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## C2500 (Jul 29, 2007)

In a apartment in Manhatan or in Ipanema (Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Woozle (Mar 30, 2008)

Ramses said:


> The countryside of course, i don't realy like cities.


Then your presence on a website called "skyscrapercity.com" is rather curious. 

If you cook and eat most of your dinners at home, spend almost all of your evenings at home, and are raising a family, then American-style suburbia is the most convenient way to live that lifestyle.

If you're young, active, and childless.. a large house with a yard is a waste and is boring.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

Ramses said:


> Yes, i am a nimby :naughty: Skyscapers are fun to watch when visiting a city, i wouldn't wanna have one near my house.


I agree with you, I also like skyscrapers and cities but living in the heart of a city with all the noise and air pollution is just unimaginable!!!

Visiting or taking a trip to a dense urban area is amazing and seeing the skyscrapers (especially at night) is probably one of the most beautiful things imaginable but actually living and trying to sleep with all that noise and breathing in the toxins is just too much!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I've been raised in a rural setting so I wouldn't really risk moving to a city, I'd rather stay here and study in a nearby town.


----------



## smileyjade (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm living in Melbourne as a student, in the CBD itself. Melbourne is the 2nd most livable city in the world according to a list i saw in youtube... Well it's wonderfully organized, safe and vibrant! 
Unlike Kuala Lumpur where i came from...
I'd like to try living in Tokyo tho.. love the hardcore-work frenzy over there. I respect their culture!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Abidrovia said:


> I agree with you, I also like skyscrapers and cities but living in the heart of a city with all the noise and air pollution is just unimaginable!!!
> 
> Visiting or taking a trip to a dense urban area is amazing and seeing the skyscrapers (especially at night) is probably one of the most beautiful things imaginable but actually living and trying to sleep with all that noise and breathing in the toxins is just too much!


Swap cities. :hug: thanks.


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Swap cities. :hug: thanks.


:lol: I actually like living where I live now; I live far enough from the CBD (Manhattan) where I can still have privacy and almost somewhat reasonable housing prices (for the exception of still sky high taxes) and I live close enough where I have easy access to the city and I can just take the train or drive to (which I wouldn't b/c its impossible to find a space)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Slartibartfas said:


> Urban city area, but if there is some greenery around it is perfect (nearby park or tree lined roads are perfectly fine). I want to have things in my vicinity, where my own feet, my bicycle and PT are all one needs. 24 hours a day.
> 
> It should be affordable though.


+1 

Nice architecture would be a bonus but not a requirement.

Something like this would meet my requirements.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*I'm an urban junkie. I love the vibrance and energy of a big city. I love the sights and sounds of the urban environment - crowded streets, hustle and bustle, gridlock, car horns, sirens, even jackhammers. And I freely admit that I'm nuts.

The suffix of my username is no accident...*


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Main residence in Toronto (core), an apartment in Paris, and place in Ontario's "cottage country."


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love it where I live 
winter park florida very nice community close to downtown Orlando


----------



## metro_minotaur (Feb 7, 2009)

I live in low density sprawl at the moment, but i would give anything to live in the mid/high density centre of my city, instead of having a 20min commute by train everyday, i would have a 20min walk instead and i would be closer to bars, pubs and clubs, could go out any night of the week if i wanted. :banana:


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I'd love to have an apartment in Buenos Aires, somewhere in Palermo or Centro. Just a little apartment would be great - somewhere cosy


----------



## cardinals1 (Jan 24, 2009)

PanaManiac said:


> *I'm an urban junkie. I love the vibrance and energy of a big city. I love the sights and sounds of the urban environment - crowded streets, hustle and bustle, gridlock, car horns, sirens, even jackhammers. And I freely admit that I'm nuts.
> 
> The suffix of my username is no accident...*


This.

As someone else said, denser the better. I love urban life, but as a young and single person, of course. I'm not sure I would want to raise my children in a too urban environment. Once you get older and have a family, I think suburbs are the place to be.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

Right now I prefer to live in a place that gives me energy - european metropolitan density, bicycle distance to work. In the middle of urban life.

I grew up in 1ha, park-like plot, 10km from the city - I've had my share of countryside sharm, but however pretty it is at my parents place, i prefer to have more impulse and live more. 

I've also lived in a while Berlin, Bucharest, shared a flat with a girl for a while in Barcelona and another girl in Ghent. Right now I feel more in place there.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

In a mix of nature and density, where I can surf and have good work choices. Countryside is really good to chillout for a couple days or maybe months, but I need to get that 'caos' vibe too and see people. Cities like Rio and Sydney are an examples.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

anjellara said:


> Hi,
> The City Or the Countryside?
> Personally I want to live in the countryside, I'm a nature lover!
> How about you, where do you want to live?


Grew up on the countryside, happy about living in the Austrian capital now. I could perfectly imagining staying here for much longer, but I don't plan to move back to the countryside at all.

True untouched nature is further away when living in the city, but during summer I enjoy riding into the Viennese Woods in about 20-30 min by bike, or to the Danube Island in the other direction, having a swim..


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I would like to live in a place similar to the area I live in now. Inner suburbs. You get a nice house and garden etc, but only 15mins on the train to the centre of Manchester!


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

I like my cities to have a good diversity of urban and natural landscapes - everything from ultra-dense skyscraper-packed districts to large, natural parks either within the city or not too far out. Though when it comes to a neighbourhood to actually _live_, what I tend to prefer are low-rise, inner city 'hoods like this...where the housing stock is primarily split between old rowhouses and small apartments on calm, tree-lined streets (with a density in the 10,000 people/sqkm. range), surrounded by vibrant, eclectic retail strips and possessing a multitude of transit options with easy access to the bustling city centre nearby...


----------

